

Wireless microcontroller for web-enabled DIY projects. - erkose
http://pinocc.io/

======
raimue
Similar project, but already available:
[http://www.panstamp.com/products/wirelessarduino](http://www.panstamp.com/products/wirelessarduino)

pamStamp has a different focus on home automation instead of broadcasting to
the internet, though. However, one could also set up a mesh network with a
bridge to the internet using these tiny modules. As an advantage, their
battery boards use regular AA batteries, so no special LiPo chargers are
required.

------
epnk
Good timing! I was working on the Pinoccio test jig tonight. Here's a pic:
[http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/ethomjen/10374239335/](http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/ethomjen/10374239335/)

------
georgeoliver
Total novice question here, but is the idea that you plug in the sensors you
want to this board? Would a catalog like the one at Adafruit's be a place to
start looking at what sensors are available for the DIYer?

------
mino
Why "pinoccio" and not "pinocchio"?

~~~
Someone
[http://pinocc.io/faq#faq-wheres-the-h](http://pinocc.io/faq#faq-wheres-the-h)

